# Your Favourite Big Watch If Money Were No Object



## tobyadobe (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

As you can tell I'm new here but as with cars I sometimes toy with the watch I'd most like to own. I think for me the AP Royal Oak Offshore is a sure-fire favourite of mine!

I have also mentioned the Chopard Mille Miglia XL (pre facelift) which though far more affordable still seems to be scare?!

How about you guys?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Either of these would do me...

IWC Big Pilot










GP Seahawk II Pro










and of course the PloProf - life isnt complete without one


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Any big Panerai all day long!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

lewjamben said:


> Any big Panerai all day long!


Specifically one of these:










(Picture stolen off the web a long time ago, before I kept track of these things. Apologies to the owner  )


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

if I have to say it right now, without too much time to give it thought, I would say the new ploprof.

I just loved the pics posted.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> and of course the PloProf - life isnt complete without one


The sentence appears to be Engish but somehow dosen`t make any sense :blink: :tongue2:

I`ve generally gone off big watches but I wouldn`t mind an original one of these....

*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*




























unk:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mac have you also gone off this one then?

Rotary Aquadive Model 50


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some other biggies from my collection...

Anonimo Polluce SS/Au










B&M Capeland XXL










The most beautiful watch in the world imho... Omega SM120c










Zinex Trimix










Wallis Divers one off


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd go for this monster










PAM 00341

Movement: hand-wound mechanical, Panerai P.2002/7 calibre, executed entirely by Panerai, 13Â¾ lignes, 6.6 mm thick, 21 jewels, GlucydurÂ® balance, 28,800 alternations/hour. Power reserve 8 days, three barrels. KIF ParechocÂ® anti-shock device. 191 components.

Functions: hours, minutes, small seconds, seconds reset.

Case: diameter 60 mm, brushed titanium.

Bezel: brushed titanium.

Back: screw, brushed titanium.

Device protecting the crown: (protected as a Trademark) brushed titanium.

Crystal: sapphire, formed of corundum, 5,8 mm thick. Anti-reflective coating.

Water resistance: 100 metres.

Strap: PANERAI personalised leather strap and large-size brushed titanium sewn-in buckle.

Shame there's only 500, and I bet they've all gone


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Panerai Luminor PD left handed :tongue2:


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Royal Oak Offshore same as the OP.

Rollie Daytona

Speedsonic Lobstertail

Graham Chronofighter

And so many more!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

I think my choice would be some Pavel Bure from early 20th century. Too bad they cost arm and leg (and there are more fakes then real ones around).


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I was going to give this some thought but now I think i'll just go with whatever Jon suggests 

He seems to have covered all of the bases. Can't argue with any of those choices.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Would have to be a Rolex Daytona.

There's a slim chance of a payoff from my current emloyment at the moment, and I will have work to move to.

This will be my big treat if I can get away!! 

Please sack me!!! :lol:


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

gregory said:


> Would have to be a Rolex Daytona.
> 
> There's a slim chance of a payoff from my current emloyment at the moment, and I will have work to move to.
> 
> ...


We all wish you luck in losing your job


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive a pic of a Lobster, but none of the others LOL










Rob, very kind of you mate...


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Parabola said:


> Panerai Luminor PD left handed :tongue2:


Naw still sticking with this one










At 60mm it's got to be the largest 10:4 diameter watch available at the moment

Prove me wrong show me something bigger


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

RussellB said:


> gregory said:
> 
> 
> > Would have to be a Rolex Daytona.
> ...


Cheers mate, fingers crossed!! :lol:

I must be the only bloke in the crunch hoping that the reaper hits me now!!!

:lol:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Big D will do it for me...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This anonymous 47mm is my favourite money-no-object


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

JonW said:


> Mac have you also gone off this one then?
> 
> Rotary Aquadive Model 50


Wow that is a stunner, never seen it before. Love the colorÂ´s togheter with the shiny mesh  CanÂ´t believe itÂ´s a Rotary...

However a ploprof would be the ideal watch for me or the Super Avenger (it would probably drown my wrist but if money were no object, why care )


----------



## tobyadobe (Mar 20, 2009)

wow some awesome collections there!

I am a fan of Panerai's. The 8 Days movement especially and the 1000m Submersibles look pretty mean too! The AP is just such a sturdy looking watch and I think pretty timeless just like the Panerai's which have not really changed since they were re-released years ago.

Not sure about Daytonas though, perhaps I am a bit snobby but as gorgeous as they are as soon as 'barrowboy' gets some dosh they're raring to bag one and show it off all day long! Not withstanding a very nicely designed watch and an obvious classic.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

for me its still the u-boat thousands of feet in red but any of thier range will do .graham chronofighter is a big lump too i love it .

on a modest, affordable, realistic note il settle for what is winging its way in from the states at the moment thats a big watch if memory serves me well.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jocke said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac have you also gone off this one then?
> ...


The mesh is an Omega (obviously) and is the PloProf's 24mm... Amusingly the Zinex Trimix case is based on the Model 50, and Joe got the details pretty right on the Trimix so its a great wearer. The Rotayr version of the Aquadive Model 50m is pretty rare and is most often seen (if you can call 2 in 4 years often) in blue... LOL This is the only orange one Ive ever seen...


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Breitling Super Avenger Blacksteel Ltd

or....

Rollex Daytona Platinum!


----------



## kussai (Mar 16, 2009)

tobyadobe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As you can tell I'm new here but as with cars I sometimes toy with the watch I'd most like to own. I think for me the AP Royal Oak Offshore is a sure-fire favourite of mine!
> 
> ...


Hi there!

I would go for sometimes radically different and unique: Romain Jerome's Moon Dust-DNA

Do you know it?

Love the silver dial http://www.romainjerome.ch/fr/press/press.aspx


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

tobyadobe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As you can tell I'm new here but as with cars I sometimes toy with the watch I'd most like to own. I think for me the AP Royal Oak Offshore is a sure-fire favourite of mine!
> 
> ...


try these on for size


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 20, 2008)

Some of these don't strike me as very big... I generally prefer 40mm or less, quite small by modern tastes, but I wouldn't call Daytona big. Or any Rolex except the DSSD.

Anyway, my vote goes to the Chrono Avenger in titanium, the only big watch I'm happy to wear.

I probably wouldn't turn down a Big Blue to be fair.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Jonathan said:


> Some of these don't strike me as very big... I generally prefer 40mm or less, quite small by modern tastes, but I wouldn't call Daytona big. Or any Rolex except the DSSD.
> 
> Anyway, my vote goes to the Chrono Avenger in titanium, the only big watch I'm happy to wear.
> 
> I probably wouldn't turn down a Big Blue to be fair.


True, all of mine in the picture are 40mm or 42mm. except for the IWC which is 34mm mid-size.

Just right for me. They are just 'big' in respect of their makers


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 20, 2008)

bobbymonks said:


> Jonathan said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these don't strike me as very big... I generally prefer 40mm or less, quite small by modern tastes, but I wouldn't call Daytona big. Or any Rolex except the DSSD.
> ...


I wasn't really sure whether this was about big-as-in-large or big-ticket!

There aren't many really big-ticket watches I really lust after, luckily. AP, Patek, VC don't grab me at all (thank god!). A MilSub would be quite cool, or a Zenith Daytona perhaps - that's cos I love Zenith, not Daytona! But tbh I would rather own an early Zenith El Primero, or a "De Luca".

The largest I ever owned was a Marathon CSAR... 46mm but felt bigger.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Mac have you also gone off this one then?
> 
> Rotary Aquadive Model 50


 _*AZIF!!! *__* :wub: *_ _* :drool: *_


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL! :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> LOL! :lol:


I feel it`s only fair to warn you Jon that if you turn up later in the year wearing it you`ll probably go home with one arm :butcher: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A big watch and a bit of money involved I'll stick with a U Boat, Not sure why but this nice 53mm gold one lists at Â£17K 










But for the moment mine will do


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

For me it would be a Panerai or a Sea Dweller.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

bobbymonks said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Panerai Luminor PD left handed :tongue2:
> ...


Christ 60mm!!! I'd have to wear that around my thighs!!!!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jon that rotary is my favorite watch you have ,the ploprofs dont do anything for me sorry some of youre divers are nice but that rotary is brilliant isnt it .what size is it ,it looks huge .

out of the biggies i have the jsar ,ecozilla,arios ,mm,seiko4x4 ,are all going on for 50mm and i dont feel comfortable in anything less than 42mm.

i recently bought a uboat rep just to see what its like to live with a 52mm+ watch on a regular basis and i can safely say its good .il be buying a real one in august now .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

At the present time the new Ploprof or a black dial Rolex Daytona


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> A big watch and a bit of money involved I'll stick with a U Boat, Not sure why but this nice 53mm gold one lists at Â£17K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beckham wears that version, ive often wondered if he knows how to tell the time on it .bet he wears nicer jumpers than that though.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I would probably have said an *IWC Big Pilot* but I'm not that bothered since I got the* Steinhart * :tongue2:


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

First choice would be Longines Ultronic with the accutron movement!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> bet he wears nicer jumpers than that though.


With a 125 million in his pocket I'd be surprised if he didn't :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > bet he wears nicer jumpers than that though.
> ...


I wouldn`t bet on it, some trendy ` designer` comes out with their latest offering which everyone `must` have & Posh`ll get Beckham wearing it regardless of how crap it looks or is made


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


That's exactly how I used to do my shopping till my ex ran away with all my money 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn`t bet on it, some trendy ` designer` comes out with their latest offering which everyone `must` have
> ...


Now there are some people who would say that photo confirmed their oppinion on Rolex owners :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Is d#ckhead the word you are stuggling with

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Makes a change from Big M's t#ts though

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


The pink clock & tins don`t help :flirt: :rofl:

Anyway that`s enough of going fftopic:









Any other big watches popular out there? :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Any other big watches popular out there? :huh:


Rich's big orange Favre Leuba Deep Blue springs to mind and i'd love an Aquastar Benthos but I don't own either  so i'll leave posting the pictures to their owners.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Grail watch for me.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im still looking for a good zlatoust uboat divers watch they either have loads of writing on them or those stupid grills .


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> im still looking for a good zlatoust uboat divers watch they either have loads of writing on them or those stupid grills .


Can't you remove the gill on most of these sort of watches ???? It can be taken off my CCCP so a you can clean the glass and actually doesn't look bad with out it.

B.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > im still looking for a good zlatoust uboat divers watch they either have loads of writing on them or those stupid grills .
> ...


forgot you had that ,yeah some ive seen are hinged so it looks like a goargian bungelow on a sunny day im not liking that type .the ones i like are more vintage than yours .great watches for the money imo.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

bobbymonks said:


> tobyadobe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


I'd like to try the Breitling please! I'll PM you my address and you can send it to me RMSD.

Very kind offer, very decent of you


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

Russ said:


>


Hey nice one Russ, Have you got a quote for a toshi for that one yet? May take a whole herd!

jon


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

A Graham Chronofighter for me 

Just need about 6k First :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


When I bought this one I knew absolutely nothing about them, just saw it in a shop and thought it was cool. It was actually what brought me to this forum a couple of years back when I googled russian watches this was one of the first links that came up. After having spent a bit of time here I can now understand the appeal of older original watches.

B.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! :lol:
> ...


Er, I'll leave it downunder then... LOL



jaslfc5 said:


> jon that rotary is my favorite watch you have ,the ploprofs dont do anything for me sorry some of youre divers are nice but that rotary is brilliant isnt it .what size is it ,it looks huge .


Well its much the same as the Trimix I have on today.... That is: Across the bezel is 45mm, 49 with crown, 16mm tall, but wears really well... In fact I know a guy with a sub 7inch wrist who wears his Trimix for travelling as its a GMT  The Rotary is maybe 1mm less width with the smaller crown and 1mm less tall as its a different crystal.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> Rotary Aquadive Model 50


My fave BIG watch on this forum!

J - you'll have to do a wrist shot for us one day...I bet it looks bonkers! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

allaction said:


> Grail watch for me.


Russ you have great taste - me too!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Any other big watches popular out there? :huh:
> ...












The A'star Benthos isn't all that large - very wearable on my 7-1/4 wrist. My daily wearer:










Second to a KSW/WW2 Panny, I'd love the Bau A version of this 55mm lovely:


----------



## tobyadobe (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there!

I would go for sometimes radically different and unique: Romain Jerome's Moon Dust-DNA

Do you know it?

Love the silver dial http://www.romainjerome.ch/fr/press/press.aspx









No but I do now! They are mega but what are we talking pricing? Something tells me a remortgage is in order!


----------

